# Dragonfly, Part 2



## Southbound33 (Jun 30, 2015)

This little guy let me get right up on him. Amazing color on this thing


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Jun 30, 2015)

Great capture


----------



## Southbound33 (Jul 1, 2015)

C. Brian Kerr said:


> Great capture



Thank you. Dragonflies are so tolerant, if you stick your finger out they will land on it and let you examine them.


----------



## BrickHouse (Jul 1, 2015)

Love the green! Wow!


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Jul 2, 2015)

reminds me of the MI-24 russian helicopter


----------

